

The Tech Bubble’s Silver Lining: Cheap Services for Everyone - jkaljundi
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/28/the-tech-bubbles-silver-lining-cheap-services-for-everyone/

======
runj__
Well it's a not as much a silver lining for companies without "deep pockets".

Not that cloud storage is a business that you should get into without any
money, but still.

------
glasz
be fair, buddies! give the nyt downvotes -- you downvote me regularly when i'm
saying our industry is about to go phut. again.

or at least that an ipo is bullshit. again.

~~~
paulbaumgart
How's that pessimism been treating your portfolio recently? ;-)

~~~
glasz
i do not yet have enough money to through around. anyway, optimism and
pessimism can be misleading here.

